

Remote? - hnbascht
http://imgur.com/ymW7xLY

======
lawsonia
Well there are certain cases, when it works and when it does not. But the
point is there is a huge room for improvement when it comes to remote working.

~~~
hnbascht
Indeed. It was just funny seeing both posts pop up on the same day.

